# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  LA Saturday NIght Dinner

## JEK

So you find yourself in Los Angeles for a Saturday night in early June, what special table would you book?

----------


## amyb

Not so good on that area. My favorite restaurant on the California trip was Shutters. I can't remember where exactly it was though.

Got it-Santa Monica

----------


## MIke R

I'd go a little south to my inlaws at Oceanside and let them take me out....LOL

----------


## andynap

I have 2 buddies in LA- a Doctor and a TV Exec- I need 2 days to get the info.

----------


## Rosemary

A friend recently dined at Il Cielo and Noir - she liked them both.   And I'm with Phil - Shutters on the Beach in Santa Monica is lovely.

----------


## Rosemary

I just read the Il Cielo  menu-il big boro.

----------


## JEK

I booked a table with Opentable.com and if something better comes in, I can change.

----------


## JEK

Now Spago for dinner and One Pico at Shutters for Sunday brunch.

----------


## Rosemary

Hoo hoo!  Very nice.

----------


## amyb

Well done John.

----------


## katva

I stayed at Shutters 9 or 10 years ago, and had dinner out on the terrace---it was lovely, and the food was great.  My sister had just run the LA marathon, and was VERY hungry!  It was a great evening!  Enjoy!

----------

